# Stryker Model 6500 price?



## EMT-IT753 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am doing some research of the feasability of purchasing a power cot for a small private ambulance service I work for.

Currently we use the non-powered cots in our trucks and plan to stay with Stryker. My question is what is the base price for the 6500 model? I know we will have to pay extra for the additional accessories we want like the IV pole, bracket for our monitor at the head end, and possibly a storage net.

I can get all the info online except pricing. Has anybody here been in charge of purchasing these or doing research? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 19, 2011)

Contact Stryker themselves.  Prices vary depending on region, quantity ordered, and as you said, accessories.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Apr 19, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Contact Stryker themselves.  Prices vary depending on region, quantity ordered, and as you said, accessories.



It's amazing how big a difference you'll find. A small service might have one price, a large service like mine we had our first three given to us initially as a 6 month trial, no charge in hopes we'd equip the whole fleet.


----------



## RESQGUY (Apr 19, 2011)

Is that a mid west or east coast thing ? Calling a Gurney a "cot" ?


----------



## MMiz (Apr 19, 2011)

A quick google search shows that for one you're looking at around a $18,000 price tag.  As Chimpie and others have said, it really depends on your sales person, location, and needs.

Good luck!


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Apr 19, 2011)

Either cot or stretcher, but rarely have I ever heard it referred to as a gurney except on sites such as this one. That is "old school" terminology


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2011)

WolfmanHarris said:


> It's amazing how big a difference you'll find. A small service might have one price, a large service like mine we had our first three given to us initially as a 6 month trial, no charge in hopes we'd equip the whole fleet.



Yep, so you might want to contact surrounding services and see if you can get enough services to go in together to get a bulk discount.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Apr 19, 2011)

> A quick google search shows that for one you're looking at around a $18,000 price tag.



I have done a quick Google search and found a couple different listings. The reason I ask is because I have heard you can get them for around $10,000 base price, but have not been able to veryify that.

I realize I can talk to Stryker direct, which will be done as well. I just thought I would ask on here for opinions from people who have actually been in my position and had first hand experience. But, as usual, you can't get any answers unless you are one of the chosen few. Or, you get the typical answer of " do a google search". I guess first hand knowledge is trumped by the all mighty Google. 

I am sorry I tried to use this site as one of my reference tools to get information. I will just crawl back under a rock now and remember to not ask questions on here anymore.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 19, 2011)

EMT-IT753,

Really?  Stryker follows a traditional salesperson model where you purchase directly from the manufacturer through one of their representatives.  Prices are dependent on the number you purchase, location, sales goals, moon cycle, etc.

I know that many services will create partnerships to buy in bulk and get a better rate.  Often there is a county / state rate, and they may allow you to purchase at those prices.

Again, when I googled, I found prices between $13,000-$17,000.  Add on a few required accessories, and shipping, and you're looking at a significant investment.

Good luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2011)

My area has been buying them for $12,000 a unit. It has a couple goodies but it's not fully stocked.


----------



## exodus (Apr 19, 2011)

Why the hell do gurneys cost more than many brand new cars???


----------



## RESQGUY (Apr 20, 2011)

> Why the hell do gurneys cost more than many brand new cars???




See, another Cali guy calling it a gurney. It's a Mid West thing. HAHA


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 20, 2011)

RESQGUY said:


> See, another Cali guy calling it a gurney. It's a Mid West thing. HAHA


Yea, but we do weird things like using an indefinite article before our freeway numbers instead of calling them interstates or state routes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 20, 2011)

Stretchers cost 18k? Great yet another reason for me to be nervous about dumping a stretcher.


----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Stretchers cost 18k? Great yet another reason for me to be nervous about dumping a stretcher.



Story time??


----------



## Hal9000 (Apr 21, 2011)

We were quoted $10K-something, minus accessories.  We were also able to get several demo units for ~5500 without accessories.


----------



## XxGAMBLExX (Apr 26, 2011)

The agency I ride with has a power cot. It has it's benefits, like easily lifting your 500 pounders, but it weighs and extra 40 lbs, so if you have to carry it over things it's a pain. I love using it though.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 26, 2011)

Just a warning: An ambulance company around here had an ambulance get "T-boned" on the drivers side. The locking mechanism on the ambulance floor for the cot failed, and sent the cot flying to the other side of the ambulance, almost tearing a hole in the side with the bench seat. Luckily the crew was up front, and not on the bench seat when that happened. Might want to contact Stryker about it, to see if they've solved the problem, before you order it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 26, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just a warning: An ambulance company around here had an ambulance get "T-boned" on the drivers side. The locking mechanism on the ambulance floor for the cot failed, and sent the cot flying to the other side of the ambulance, almost tearing a hole in the side with the bench seat. Luckily the crew was up front, and not on the bench seat when that happened. Might want to contact Stryker about it, to see if they've solved the problem, before you order it.



Was it in a Stryker mount, or had they just used existing hardware?


----------

